
Trump Won Because Leftist Political Correctness Inspired a Terrifying Backlash - seertaak
http://reason.com/blog/2016/11/09/trump-won-because-leftist-political-corr
======
norea-armozel
Trump won because people are easy to fool. They think the industrial jobs of
old are going to come back. I have to wonder if they know that the majority of
those jobs even in China are rapidly being automated away. I feel for those
folks in the Rust Belt because many people in Wichita, Kansas had the same
sort of outsourcing hit them across all sectors (aircraft, call centers, etc).
But the fact is those jobs will never ever come back. Call centers are being
outmoded by online help sites. Manufacturing is being taken over by better
machines producing 100 times the output of worker on their best day. This is
the new normal and that means we need to consider our options but going back
to 1950s industrial nostalgia isn't one of them. It's time for the Trump
voters to wake up and not be fooled by the dream Trump promises but will never
be able to deliver.

------
squarefoot
Trump won both because in todays world whoever screams louder wins, and
because of lack of competition. The real shame isn't his victory, but the fact
that a 300 million people country could not produce better candidates on both
sides.

Don't take it as offensive, in my country too the same happens at every
election: politicians speak to people bellies, not their brains because today
voters have pretty much stopped using their brains and follow whoever pushes
the right buttons during speeches (god, family, safety, immigration, jobs,
etc).

------
rokosbasilisk
Partially the alt right and its cast of characters definately helped him.

------
beowulf580
reason.com is a libertarian joke. Okay, i'm done ranting.

~~~
scaryspooky
You should broaden your circle. It is quite funny watching the melt down of
people on hn and reddit because they don't actually know what half the country
is like.

------
beowulf580
His children might as well be something out of rich children of the corn.
Disconnected from reality, equal to the Clintons daughter. They don't
understand anything, but Trumps worst because just look at them. His life is a
circus, and he played you all. He's dumb but he's not dumb, he learned how to
outcompete Clinton without spending as much and learned how to grab quite a
bit of America while literally saying not much of anything.

